# How to Hang Wallpaper



## RHeat (Nov 14, 2014)

Tips for Success:

The success of hanging your wallpaper, as well as the ease of taking it down are totally dependant on how well you prepare your walls!
SMOOTH. Make sure you fill all cracks and holes using spackle. Sand until you have a smooth surface with a medium grit sandpaper.
CLEAN. Wash and rinse walls to remove grease and dirt. The surface must be clean and free of mildew, grease and stains.
PRIME. For best results, prime all wall surfaces with a high quality primer-sealer before installing wallcovering. Priming properly is key to easy removal later.

1. Turn off power to switches and outlets. 

2. Draw a vertical guideline (plumb line). Put this approximately 19” away from 
the corner.

3. Follow label instructions for soaking the rolled strips.

4. Slowly draw out the soaked strip.

5. “Book” the strip by folding the ends towards the center; paste side to paste side.

6. Apply the first strip with its edge against your vertical guideline (plumb line).

7. Smooth each strip with a smoother or sponge.

8. Apply remaining strips in the same manner.

9. Clean as you go with sponge and clean water.

10. Paper over doors and windows; cut excess with scissors.

11. Cut diagonally through the waste portion towards the corner of the door 
or window.

12. Trim the excess with guide and knife

13. Trim excess at top and bottom with metal edge and knife.

14. Make sure that power to switches and outlets is off . Paper over them, then cut paper clear of wires and fixture box.

15. Start by making a small slit in the paper at the center of the outlet. Cut diagonally towards the corners, then carefully trim around the outlet so that when you replace the cover plate, no cut edges will be visible


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

I don't know where to start but first off the primer must be a wall paper primer, NOT a paint primer. I could go on critiquing this post but just don't have the time.


----------



## RHeat (Nov 14, 2014)

I don't know where you see the word "Paint primer" but thanks anyways.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

. For best results, prime all wall surfaces with a high quality primer-sealer before installing. Priming properly is key to easy removal later.

usually means paint primer

means wall covering primer
as for the rest of it, some might work with a pre pasted paper but with a normal paper that you have to paste, not so much

#2 I do not get at all



10 and 11 and 15 I don't get either

but I do this most every day , so what do I know?

You can certainly follow all these steps but do not for a moment think that this is wall papering gospel:no:


----------



## fortunerestore (Mar 6, 2014)

Applying wallpaper is as tricky as applying a screen guard on a Smartphone; you ruin all the show if you have even a slightest of the wrinkle on it. Firstly you need to clean the walls. Once your walls are clean, then you are good to go, i.e., adding adhesive to the wall and wallpaper. Applying adhesive to the both isn’t as difficult as pressing the wallpaper against the wall carefully without getting even a single bubble or wrinkle while you finish sticking the entire piece of the paper.


----------

